

The philosophy of applied mathematics - infinity
http://plus.maths.org/content/philosophy-applied-mathematics

======
_THE_PLAGUE
Max Tegmark's 4-level Multiverse solves the issues discussed in this article.
For Tegmark, the physical world does not emerge out of the Platonic world,
rather, the physical world is (a subset) of the Platonic world. The real
question is I think what sort of subset, and, more broadly, what other types
of subsets of the Platonic can evolve observers capable of asking these
questions.

